# Meet Sammy and the horrible groomer lol



## fluffycharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

Last year Fluffy Charlie decided he was a big dog and started chasing the horses and cows...so I gave him to a friend before he got squished and swore to never have another little dog.... I was bored late one night and cruising Craigslist and found a "free maltese" I called the guy and went to pick him up something about the ad just pulled at my heart strings. I got there to pick him up and the man told me that his front right leg was made backwards....(that he was born that way)?? I took him anyway determined to love him and give him the best home possible. I took him straight to the groomer he had poop hanging off of his butt and his eyes were matted from watering. That was the first time I saw him walk. It broke my heart. He can barely put any weight on the foot at all. Got him all trimmed up and took him home and my husband and kids fell in love. He may have a disability but it doesn't slow him down one bit! I took him to see my vet the next day and she said that his leg was broken a long time ago and never received treatment. She said that she wouldn't worry with it since it doesn't show any signs of pain and he gets around just as good as any 4legged dog. Lol my next escapade...I find out that he is TERRIFIED of brushes so I took him to a groomer to get a TRIM bath and a BRUSHING...my baby came home so bald that he was pink!! Lol I can't win for losing but he's still my baby!! Guys, welcome my new baby Sammy! Now all 4 pounds 8 ounces of him is freezing.... we will definitely acquire a pretty good size wardrobe this winter! Shopping is always a plus!


----------



## fluffycharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

Before he had a few SMALL mats on his stomach but that was all!


----------



## fluffycharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

After=(


----------



## fluffycharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

Another before


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lucky hair grows, keep him in sweaters and clothing for awhile, he sure is cute:wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

He's lucky you have him now, they obviously didn't give him the care he needed wherever he came from with that broken leg which was never treated! Sammy is still adorable even though nearly wearing his birthday suit. His hair will grow in fast don't worry. Keep him warm & he will be fine. I would suggest keeping him indoors for the rest of his life & only allow him outside when on a leash so he doesn't get "squished" as you had mentioned. My two cents --_Animals most often only get hurt outdoors when they are allowed off of the leash _{with a few exceptions such as another dog attacking}. You won't be ruining or limiting his fun by keeping him on leash, you will be protecting his life & well being & he can have plenty of fun walking on the leash or in the house. It takes a little extra effort on the part of a dog owner, but it's worth it in order to keep him safe --safety first.
P.S. I wonder how Sammy got his leg broken in the care of his previous owner?? Possibly squished by a horse or cow,? A fall? I bet you must live in farm country.


----------



## fluffycharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

LOVE_BABY said:


> He's lucky you have him now, they obviously didn't give him the care he needed wherever he came from with that broken leg which was never treated! Sammy is still adorable even though nearly wearing his birthday suit. His hair will grow in fast don't worry. Keep him warm & he will be fine. I would suggest keeping him indoors for the rest of his life & only allow him outside when on a leash so he doesn't get "squished" as you had mentioned. My two cents --_Animals most often only get hurt outdoors when they are allowed off of the leash _{with a few exceptions such as another dog attacking}. You won't be ruining or limiting his fun by keeping him on leash, you will be protecting his life & well being & he can have plenty of fun walking on the leash or in the house. It takes a little extra effort on the part of a dog owner, but it's worth it in order to keep him safe --safety first.
> P.S. I wonder how Sammy got his leg broken in the care of his previous owner?? Possibly squished by a horse or cow,? A fall? I bet you must live in farm country.


We got rid of our livestock a few months ago.my husband got hurt and I'm scared of them lol. Sammy hates outside he goes potties and comes right back in. I will never know how he was hurt because the previous owner said he was born that way....and the vet said it was clearly a break that healed badly. Lol but the owner also told me he was 7 or 8 years old and the vet said maybe 4. One of my favoritethings, he is 1000000% potty trained lol he goes crazy when he needs to go outside he's such a sweetheart I wish you all cold see him in action!


----------



## fluffycharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

fluffycharlie said:


> LOVE_BABY said:
> 
> 
> > He's lucky you have him now, they obviously didn't give him the care he needed wherever he came from with that broken leg which was never treated! Sammy is still adorable even though nearly wearing his birthday suit. His hair will grow in fast don't worry. Keep him warm & he will be fine. I would suggest keeping him indoors for the rest of his life & only allow him outside when on a leash so he doesn't get "squished" as you had mentioned. My two cents --_Animals most often only get hurt outdoors when they are allowed off of the leash _{with a few exceptions such as another dog attacking}. You won't be ruining or limiting his fun by keeping him on leash, you will be protecting his life & well being & he can have plenty of fun walking on the leash or in the house. It takes a little extra effort on the part of a dog owner, but it's worth it in order to keep him safe --safety first.
> ...


Also the vet said the break is around his elbow... so possibly a fall? He also has a knot on his rib... possibly from a break I didn't notice it until after the vet visit...I'll have to point it out next time I take him in


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Sammie! It sounds like you have found a great Mommy! And Mommy has found a great forum with great info on lots of topics! Where in Arkansas are you?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to SM. Your new baby is sure cute.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Every time I think of pups on Craig's list I think 'stolen dog'. I can't even bring myself to look there. Since yours was free this is likely not the case.  I'm glad that you were able to give him a good home, with the vet care he needs.

Congrats and a big welcome to your new baby!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

A wonderful home at last! What a cutie, even with the fur shaved off!


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello Sammie


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

He's a pretty baby! Im so glad that you have him now. 

Welcome to SM.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome! Sammie is so cute. Sorry about the bad haircut, just another excuse to cuddle with him to keep him warm:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome to Sammy and his mommy!

Sammy is adorable. He is so blessed to now be with his forever family who loves him so much.

I always tell my Snowball that I would love him no less if he were bald. And, I mean that. 

Sammy's hair will probably grow back faster than you might think. Please share more pictures of your precious sweetheart when you can.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is so cute


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

It pains me greatly to think about the horror that is happening on Craigslist or any ad site! Glad this has a happy ending!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SM Sammy is adorable. Like everyone said his hair will grow back quickly. That groomer really went crazy with the clippers. He is a lucky little boy to have you rescue him from a sad life.


----------

